# Cancelled litter



## JRL308 (Mar 29, 2013)

we just found out the puppy we were planning to get in August isn't going to be born as the mother ended up not getting pregnant like we had thought 6 weeks ago.

Does anyone know of any upcoming litters in the Southern California area?

Any hunting lines or tendencies are appreciated since we are hoping for a boy and want him to be a great hunter (duck, quail, and pheasant) and also a great family dog for me and my fiance to have for years to come hanging out with us at the house and going on trips together.

Any suggestions are much appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We got Miles from Rusty Dog Ranch in Ramona. His lines include a hunting breeder from Iowa as well as from Onpoint Vizsla. We do not hunt with Miles but I know that some of RDR's dogs do hunt and Miles demonstrates excellent instinct and we may enroll him in some classes just for fun. I think they have a winter litter planned though I do not know how full her wait list is at this point. We are getting our second from RDR in a few weeks. 

Mudbone in Ramona is also supposed to be a great hunting breeder, and Moonlight in San Clemente has an upcoming litter as well. I have some friends with dogs from Moonlight that have done very well in hunting. 

Best of luck!


----------



## moonlightviz (Aug 17, 2012)

Here are some helpful tips on finding a reputable breeder. 

Reputable breeders *do not breed often* (generally ONE litter - _or less_ per year) and they take a wait list in advance. In general, puppies are most often spoken for before birth (and often even before conception). The gestation period of a dog is 9 weeks and breeders will keep their puppies until 8-10 weeks so you should anticipate a 4-6 month wait (or longer) if you are seeking a responsible breeder.

A reputable breeder is knowledgeable about the breed, will *support you* with advice for the lifetime of the dog, takes a puppy back at ANY time (mandatory), *proves their dogs in competition* - not just a "champion pedigree", the Sire and Dam will have AKC titles such as CH, GCH, DC, AFC, JH, SH, MH to name a few, and they will have been EXTENSIVELY health tested - not limited to simply OFA Hips; but also Eyes, Thyroid (required for CHIC) and other tests (Elbows, Cardiac, von Wildebrands, etc.) as breed requirements dictate. (Read about CHIC at http://www.caninehealthinfo.org/brdreqs.html?breed=VZ).

Link for more info on reputable breeders: "A Dozen Simple Ways to be Certain You Are Working With a Reputable Breeder" http://speakingforspot.com/blog/2010/01/23/a-dozen-simple-ways-to-be-certain-you-are-working-with-a-reputable-breeder 

The best place to get a referral to a reputable breeder is through the Vizsla Club of America. You can contact Florence Duggan (VCA Breed Information Chair) and read more about Finding a Breeder on the VCA website: http://www.vcaweb.org/breed/find_a_breeder.shtml


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

MilesMom said:


> Moonlight in San Clemente has an upcoming litter as well.


I've spoken from Karen from Moonlight. Unfortunately, her last litter went home almost 3 months ago and she is not planning anything else for at least another year.


----------

